# The Venture



## Harzmusic (May 24, 2010)

Hi there,
I just decided to post my latest piece here, even though here are some very great composers around and I´m just a kid... 
The libraries I used in this piece are VSL, Project Sam Brass and EW SD2/Choirs.
So here it is:

Youtube
File

Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## Harzmusic (May 25, 2010)

Hey,

thank you so much for your feedback!

My dictionary doesnt contain "climatic moments"  but I guess you mean, that the piece passes through to many different moods, so the piece could be longer for the "situations" it contains...
I´ll tell you, why this piece may seem a bit gluttted in this relation.

Writing this piece took about 2 1/2 weeks. For my dimension, this is a pretty long time, normally I'm way faster.
So the piece itself felt for me quite long. 
I thought "Hey it has been happy so long, now it has to be a bit more unfriendly or the listeners will be bored..."
And the other way round... and again... And so on 

Specially referring to the part from about 2:53 (timecode of the youtube version). Just imagine a 15 years old boy with a evil grin on his face, lucky about the upcoming heart attack of some listeners...


----------



## dannthr (May 25, 2010)

One thing I've noticed is really necessary with SAM Brass is to layer staccato samples with your sustains, sometimes the lower dynamic sustains can have a really soft attack and I think that your opening horns really suffer from that sort of... cheesy opening envelope that always tells the ear we're listening to samples.

Also, not sure what you have available in your library, but I really find SAM warm with a lot of mid-low end but really lacking in the highs, so you might try experimenting with layering your opening sam horns with horns from other libraries, making room for the sam warmth with some eq carving out the bottom end.

Try it out, play around.


----------



## Harzmusic (May 25, 2010)

The problem with the staccato horn samples from Project Sam is, that in my ears the sound a bit untuned, thats why I avoid to layer them with other samples.

I have here for brass also the VSL Special Edition.
But the horn sounds from this lib are IMO not that good. Thats why I got the Sam Brass.
I´m afraid that when I layer SAM with VSL, I would spoil the nice character of the Sam horns...

But I'll try out, thank you for the advice.


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 25, 2010)

Really well done, Steffan!

You show an intuitive grasp of the musical language that you're using in this piece, and it all came together well. I enjoyed the writing more than the production/mix, but then that part is a whole different animal and you have to be a good composer before you worry too much about being a good production artist, so I'm glad to see you're approaching that the right way around.

Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Harzmusic (May 25, 2010)

Hey Mathazzar
Thank you for your kind words! I'm glad you like my work!

But please, my name is "Steff*e*n" :D


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 25, 2010)

Crap, my bad!

Hi Steffen! xD


----------



## Harzmusic (May 26, 2010)

Thx 

West, OHA


----------



## Hannes_F (May 26, 2010)

Harzmusic @ Wed May 26 said:


> Thx
> 
> West, OHA



That is where I learnt to play the violin until I was about as old as you. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mixolydian (May 26, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Wed May 26 said:


> Harzmusic @ Wed May 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Thx
> ...


You grown up in Osterode or one of its Ortschaften?


----------



## Hannes_F (May 28, 2010)

mixolydian @ Wed May 26 said:


> You grown up in Osterode or one of its Ortschaften?



I grew up in Clausthal but went to Osterode once a week for a violin lesson until I was 15 or 16. Then I switched to a professor in Hannover (which meant 7 hours journey for one lesson plus jobbing in the holidays for earning the travel money :D - I had a good deal with my parents who paid the lessons, haha).

YoufromHarztoo?


----------

